# F-102 Alert hangers



## Versatile (Aug 8, 2005)

Left over from the cold war are four F-102 Alert hangers at the old Richards Gebaur Airbase in south Kansas City Mo. These hangers are owned by the Kansas City Aviation Dept. The airport is history and most likelt these will be scrapped eventually. All metal and look like they could be dissassembled. A museum somewhere should contact them as they might be available for hauling them away


----------

